# 'Supplements' that make you taller...???



## BigB3240 (Apr 7, 2005)

Since I took PH's while I was too young and now know that it can stunt your height, I have been looking at some supplements at claim to make you grow to your full potential. I dont have a clue if this stuff would work. Considering Im 6'1"( the dr. said Id be 6'3"), I dont know if Id take one anyway. Im just curious. 

Does anybody know anything about these type of supplements?
Has anybody ever tried one?

Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.

For example:
www.betaller.com/growthenhancer.htm
www.heightboosting.com
www.height-research.com
www.heightmax.com
www.growtaller.com
www.heightgainer.com


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 7, 2005)

You were an idiot at a young age, and theres nothing you can do about it for the rest of your life.


----------



## crazy_enough (Apr 7, 2005)

high heels might do the trick!

Seriously, those products work about as well as those "have a huge dick in 72 hours" magic pills!

Ure lucky , Ure still kinda tall, whether or not u did stunt your growth with ph use!


----------



## BigB3240 (Apr 7, 2005)

Yea I kinda figured they dont do shit....

O and about bein an "idiot": I was 17 and my d.a. dad told me they were fine so he bought me some. Dont blame me, blame him. It pissed me off when I found out about this.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2005)

If you injected GH before your growth plates closed it would probably increase your height, other than that get real, it's nothing more than scams just like the penis enlargement supplements. There are desperate people that buy into this crap and waste their money.


----------



## theprofessor (Apr 7, 2005)

why you want to be taller than 6.1 anyways. thats tall isnt it?


----------



## Phoenix87 (Apr 7, 2005)

What do you mean penis enlargement supps don't work????? Bummer I guess I'm cursed. I guess it could be worse I could only be 6'1"!!!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 7, 2005)

Limb lengthening is the only way to make you noticeably taller, and it's some painful shit...


----------



## BigB3240 (Apr 7, 2005)

So this stuff *DEFINITELY *doesn't work? Some have pills and some are 'exercises'.

And one other thing: is it normal to shrink about half an inch during the day? I wake up every morning and measure around 6'1.4" and when I go to sleep every nite Im about 6'0.7". And this is consistently every day. Anybody else notice this?

Ive heard people do this a little bit...but over half an inch???


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2005)

I could understand if you were 5' 1" being so concerned with your height, but you're 6' 1" which is tall, why in the hell would you measure yourself morning and night? 

the reason that you are shorter at night is because your body compresses through out the day, you lay down at night and it basically stretches out again.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 7, 2005)

How much is that bridge ?


----------



## BigB3240 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm not overly concerned about my height. But there's a *HUGE* difference bet. 6'2" and 6'0" to NFL scouts! The average LB is 6'1.6". I just wanna be average.... 

and its normal to shrink THAT much?


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 7, 2005)

BigB3240 said:
			
		

> and its normal to shrink THAT much?


 Your spinal chord consists of bone and cartilage disks. Cartilage is not nearly as dense as bone, and weight compresses it, which is why you shrink throughout the day. Your body weight is compressing the cartilage in your spinal cord and while you sleep, the pressure is off, so the disks expand again.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2005)

BigB3240 said:
			
		

> I'm not overly concerned about my height. But there's a *HUGE* difference bet. 6'2" and 6'0" to NFL scouts! The average LB is 6'1.6". I just wanna be average....
> 
> and its normal to shrink THAT much?



okay fine, but you cannot change you're height, so focus on something you can change like your muscle size, strength, athletic performance, etc. hell weigh yourself morning and night if you must measure yourself twice per day at least that is something that you can control.


----------



## Jay-Budaman (Apr 7, 2005)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> high heels might do the trick!
> 
> Seriously, those products work about as well as those "have a huge dick in 72 hours" magic pills!
> 
> Ure lucky , Ure still kinda tall, whether or not u did stunt your growth with ph use!



I don't know about that. The penis enlargement pills when used in conjunction with the pump worked wonders for me.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm 6' and was "supposed" to be 6'4, and I didn't take PH too young... it's life.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Fuck you guys, Im 5'8".  STFU!


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2005)

_I wish that pills worked.  I feel so small sometimes.  _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I wish that pills worked.  I feel so small sometimes.  _



You of all people   Or are you talking about the penis pills?


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You of all people   Or are you talking about the penis pills?


_Don´t make fun. I tried the looking good pill and the smart pill and they didn´t work either.  _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Don´t make fun. I tried the looking good pill and the smart pill and they didn´t work either.  _



You forgot the italics hahaha

Nevermind.. Damn your fast..


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You forgot the italics hahaha
> 
> Damn your fast..


_No I didn´t.

Yes I am. _


----------



## gococksDJS (Apr 7, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Fuck you guys, Im 5'8". STFU!


 Damn PreMier, Those old pictures you used to have posted made me think you were 6'+. Shit, im only 5'9"...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2005)

Yup, short and fat.  202lbs of blubbery goodness.


----------



## Stallions05 (Apr 7, 2005)

Docter told me i would be 6'1, im now 6'5 and expected to grow close to 3 more inches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I guess what im trying to say you cant predict or modify your height.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 7, 2005)

Stallions05 said:
			
		

> Docter told me i would be 6'1, im now 6'5 and expected to grow close to 3 more inches
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Life is great for tall people in someway, huh?  _


----------



## MillerMan (Apr 7, 2005)

All i gotta say is it sucked being stuck at 5'8" when the doctors predicted 6'2".  I was 5'8" in the eight grade and was ranked at the national level in football, basketball, and football, going into high school I was at the varsity level immediately but nothing special at that level and then I realized I was always one of the shortest people on the field or cout and it sucked and it killed my chances of playing and D1 sports...Heights a bitch but dont complain about 6'1" if I turned out 6'1" my life would be alot different now...I wouldnt be tryin to just pump up this little body of mine I could be competin at the sports I love.


----------



## Antdan (Apr 7, 2005)

Well Im 17 and 5'8 and hoping to still grow so dont be that mad about being 6'1 and anyway 6'1 in the nfl is a good hieght for any position accept for Offensive tackle and maybe DE but height isnt everyhting  my brother is 15 and he is 5'10 and Im hopping he will grow to be at least 6'1 or 6'2 because right now he is a good offensive guard and he hasnt even matured yet as body wise  but If he doesnt Ill just tell him he will have to work more on technique and squats and yea I thought GH increase your height if your plates havent fused thats why they give them to young children with growing diseases . But yea I wish I was taller because it would be alot easier for me to dunk right now I can only grab rim of a Regulation NBA goal If I grow to be like 5'11
Ill be dunking But dont fret over being 6'1 hey london flechter is 5'8 and he is a good nfl linebacker Ray lewis is 6'0 Zach Thomas 5'11 most of the tall NFl line backers were college DEs anyway and look at David Pollack in college he was listed at 6'4 when he was measured at the nfl combine he is only 6'2 and he still is going to be good height isnt everything.


----------



## MillerMan (Apr 8, 2005)

I would have never thought i would be able to dunk the ball at my height but I can I just have problems guarding anyone over 6' thats real physical and it just sucks because all of my AAU coaches have said in the past if I was big enough to guard the best guards in the country I could still play D-1, as of right now my best shot is baseball but my baseball skills have tapered off do to my love for basketball and football.  There is no sport funner than football, I love hitting from the FS position and I love running the ball even though they really dont give it to me much because they moved me to second string last year behind this sophomore who is as big as a truck.


----------



## Antdan (Apr 8, 2005)

Miller Man how old are you and I have the same problem in basketball guarding somone who is tall and physical I can handle the physical part because Im a big guy and I can jump its just the tall and I love football too Thats why I hope my brother can make it


----------



## Jollala (Jan 30, 2011)

Usually height growth stops after a certain age. Women usually stop growing after the age of 21 while for men it is 25. However, these calculations can be turned around through certain physical activities, exercises, right diet, and other things, which are important for human body???s growth.
exercise, nutrition and proper sleep causes growth hormone release and make you grow taller naturally.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 30, 2011)

Three rules to help you through life:


1. You can't make yourself taller.

2. Your cock is always gonna be smaller than you want it to be.

3. Never sleep with a girl with a tattoo of a dagger on her body.


----------

